# 2009 Tru-Tungsten Tru-Life 4” Swimbaits



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2008)

For the swim-bait fans, 2009 bring a new 4" one from Tru-Tungsten:


https://www.tru-tungsten.com/new-products-for-2009.html


According to the article, they're available now


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2008)

$20 and sold out at tacklewarehouse. :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 21, 2008)

Jim said:


> $20 and sold out at tacklewarehouse. :shock:



I don't see me casting a $20 lure. :shock:


----------



## russ010 (Nov 22, 2008)

I just bought a SPRO BBZ-1 4" today.. I'm going to try it out tomorrow and see how it does. The guy at the tackle store recommended it over the Tru-Tungsten.. still charged me $26 for it, but dang if it don't look sweet even out of the water!


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought my first soft swimbait the other day from TackleWarehouse for around 5 bucks. Its a 4" MegaBait Charlie suspening. It looks like KVD's sexy shad. I think the new color is called beauty shad from them.

It looks GREAT in the water, but it is toooo cold for fish to attack it now. Hopefully i have some luck with it. It casts like a brick.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Mr. Russ, heard alot of good things about the spro, good choice my friend.


----------



## redbug (Nov 22, 2008)

ilinimud said:


> I bought my first soft swimbait the other day from TackleWarehouse for around 5 bucks. Its a 4" MegaBait Charlie suspening. It looks like KVD's sexy shad. I think the new color is called beauty shad from them.
> 
> It looks GREAT in the water, but it is toooo cold for fish to attack it now. Hopefully i have some luck with it. It casts like a brick.



I was catching bass on swimbaits last winter just fish them slow.....
I think this bait will be great for anyone who throws a trap
What part of s. ill are you in?
Ihave 2 cabins 10 miles off of I57 and rt148

Wayne


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 23, 2008)

I live on the IL IN border, right off of I-64. Its more like South Eastern IL.

Are your cabins in the Mt. Vernon IL area? Thats close to I-57.


----------



## redbug (Nov 23, 2008)

ilinimud said:


> I live on the IL IN border, right off of I-64. Its more like South Eastern IL.
> 
> Are your cabins in the Mt. Vernon IL area? That's close to I-57.


at my one cabin the back of our property joins up with devils kitchen I have 4 ponds on that property the biggest is 43acres... the other is about 10 miles from there and is closer to lake of egypt...


----------



## russ010 (Nov 23, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Mr. Russ, heard alot of good things about the spro, good choice my friend.



I got the new one that just came out - threadfin shad... Let me tell you how smart I am.. There was about a 1" long piece of string hanging from the top fin, I thought it was something used to wrap the fin to the body and was just left hanging so I cut it off. Then I come inside to look on Youtube to see how guys are fishing it. First one I look at the guy says it's so realistic that it's even got a piece of thread hanging off the top fin to mimic the real thing... ](*,) - Yes, I am a majorous dumas

Either way, I fished it for a little bit (slow sinking - 1ft per 4sec) I wish I had gotten the fast sinking version (1ft per sec). I used it with 15lb fluoro on a medium action rod... Think I'm going to step up to a MH rod, but keep the 15# line. The action is unbelievable, I was able to see a few fish following it back to the boat, but no takers


----------



## ilinimud (Nov 24, 2008)

redbug said:


> ilinimud said:
> 
> 
> > I live on the IL IN border, right off of I-64. Its more like South Eastern IL.
> ...



Thats shockingly close to me. I dont know why but as soon as you said that i assumed you had cabins near Carbondale. I have never fished Lake of Egypt, or Devils Kitchen, but i hear they are awesome. Lake Of Egypt is a powerplant lake so the water should be nice and warm in some spots. Small world huh....

I work with a lady that owns property on Lake of Egypt at Eagle Point Bay. 43 acres is a nice size personal pond! When can i fish it?! LOL

Sorry, not trying to hijack the thread.


----------

